# Please help, I'm pretty scared....



## 19279 (Jul 14, 2006)

Hey.... Um...I don't know where to start.... Well, I guess I'll start from the beginning. First let me state that I'm 16 years old. This will be kind of graphic but I bet that's not uncommon.In about December of '05, my rectum started itching like crazy. At first I'd just use toilet paper and kind of scratch it by wiping. Then I started noticing blood on the toilet paper and I stopped. I figured they were hemerrhoids and I just tried to ignore it. You see, I'm poor and I can't make it to the doctor. My mom doesn't have a car and her "boyfriend" or whatever works every day except Thursdays and Sundays from 8:00 AM to about 9:00 PM usually. So not only do I not have the money to go to the doctor, I don't have the means of transportation either. About three months after the hemerrhoids began, in February, I started having severe abdominal pain. Sometimes it would be sharp, sometimes it would be aching pain. It was predominantly in my lower-left abdomen. As time went on, it started to "spread," I guess. It started to feel like it was my entire abdominal area. The pain came and went.One night about three weeks ago, the pain got so severe that I couldn't take it anymore and had my girlfriend take me to the hospital. They called my mom and she gave consent to treat me. I explained to the doctor my symptoms and they took an X-ray as well as blood and urine samples. They told me that all three came back clean; nothing wrong at all. The doctor suggested that I have IBS. I had him check out the hemmerhoids or whatever too, but they weren't flared up at the time...and he said I should be fine. I tried to explain to him that I'd had them since December, but he insisted I didn't need surgery or anything. They're still bothering me today. The doctor said I needed to have a followup with my family doctor in 3 to 5 days, but I don't have one or a way to get to one. So I've just trusted his opinion. He gave me dicyclomine to relax my colon muscles, but it didn't work.Well, two days ago, I noticed that my stool was green. A darker color greenish gray. It has been green ever since. Should I be concerned?Also, should IBS make my pelvis feel like there is super intense pressure on it? Should I be able to feel my heart beating in my abdominal areas sometimes? Or muscles twitching there? Because I have all of these symptoms.I'm so worried that this could be something much, much more serious. I've been awake for almost 48 hours because I can't sleep. This is ruining my health in many more ways than just causing pain in my abdomen. I worry about it constantly.I guess I just need to know if these are all typical of IBS or if I should really really go to a doctor somehow.


----------



## 22659 (Jul 1, 2006)

wow, you're between a rock and a hard place. i personally don't have too much straight up pain from my IBS. and i haven't heard anyone say anything about itching here either. maybe you need to see a GI doctor or someone who is specialized so they can really figure out if what you have is IBS or not. I'll pray for you tho.


----------



## 20422 (May 10, 2006)

1. YES!!! Go see a doctor2. write down everything you need to say first because he'll only give you 15-30 minutes, 15 and under much more common due to rental space costs, make sure he knows everything about your problem and don't let him brush off the seriousness of the situation. this has happened to me many times. don't waste all your time on the nurse, she only needs a simple explanation.3. look up free clinics and sliding scale clinics in your area (net, phone book), free clinics usually only have general practitioners, which won't help you much. sliding scale clinics will only make you pay what you can afford to pay. 4. have your girlfriend take you or take the bus if possible. bus rides usually only cost 3.00 round trip if in your town/city.5. meditate or take walks in a park or take long baths or listen to your favorite calming music. de-stress yourself, that only makes problems worse.


----------



## Nick65 (May 29, 2006)

Speak to your Mum and tell her what is happening, as she would not want her child hurting like this.Sorry to ask but don't you get any free Health advice, see a GP/Doctor/Surgeon in the US or do you have to pay for everything?


----------



## 19279 (Jul 14, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by Nick65:Speak to your Mum and tell her what is happening, as she would not want her child hurting like this.Sorry to ask but don't you get any free Health advice, see a GP/Doctor/Surgeon in the US or do you have to pay for everything?


Firstly, my Mom doesn't really care. She has a lot of medical problems herself and she uses this to justify the fact that she doesn't really care about mine.Secondly, yes, we do get free health services in the US supplied by the government, but the nearest doctor that accepts said government-supplied insurance is two towns over.


----------



## Nick65 (May 29, 2006)

I'm sorry DV8 - I didn't realise things were that bad


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi Dv8. I.m sorry things have been so difficult for you. It is especially hard when you get no support at home. Stool can take on many forms and colors depending on what you eat. Most of the time the reasons are not serious. For your own piece of mind you should see a doc. Try to find someone you trust to take you 2 towns over to get an appointment. It's true that you will have limited time, so know what you want to ask in advance. Keep a diary a week or so ahead of time if possible. Let the doc when the pain starts and how long it lasts. How often it happens. If you get a lot of diareah or constipation how often of either. What you stool looks like and how it changes color and/or shape. Don't be embarrassed and don't leave without answers that you understand. If you need to, ask them to be more clear. Remember that you are not alone, there are a lot of us who have gone through the same things. Ibs is difficult to live with and unpredictable but you can deal with it, if you gather all the info you can and give yourself some time. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## 15641 (Jul 16, 2006)

I wouldn't worry too much. I'm 16 too and i've gone through the same thing. Seriously. I too had so many blood test done and worried that i had this or that. I have hemoriods too, and believe me i've had every color of the rainbow poop. Don't worry so much about it. I find if i worry my IBS gets worse. "Also, should IBS make my pelvis feel like there is super intense pressure on it? Should I be able to feel my heart beating in my abdominal areas sometimes? Or muscles twitching there? Because I have all of these symptoms." I have the same feelings and i'm sure alot of people do. So try not to worry so much. Also, my anus gets really itchy too sometimes. It did today.


----------

